# Reading out loud



## PuRex (Mar 19, 2011)

Anyone try reading out loud to help with their SA? I've been doing it a lot these past couple weeks. I've gotten through like 5 books each 300+ pages and did it all reading out loud to myself. This is probably more than I've read my entire life combined. When I am engaging people in conversation It feels as if I can translate my thoughts into words much better. It is a lot easier for me to think of things to say now. I don't just sit there with a blank mind anymore and I don't stutter so much when I'm trying to form words. I just feel a lot more comfortable with my own voice.

I think that for most of us it is the lack of practice that makes us so bad at conversation. The more and more we are engaged in conversation the better we will become at it. I feel like if we can get maybe a Ventrilo server open for this website where people can just log in and just talk whenever they want to other SA'ers about anything like what they did at work today and stuff like that it would be greatly helpful for us to overcome this problem.

What do u guys think?


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd read out loud but my voice carries through out my apartment. Don't want my roommates to hear me and think I'm talking to myself lol

To answer your question, this strategy sounds like a good idea and would probably help a little, like becoming more clearer when we talk as opposed to mumbling all the time.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey, that was a very unique way to learn how to be more comfortable hearing your own voice! :clap

I used to tape therapy sessions when I went to a counselor. When i listened to it later at home, I was very pleasamtly surprised to hear that I didn't sound like an idiot! I actually sounded pretty smart.


----------

